

Ask HN: Where to find freelance web developers in Germany? - zeynalov

Everyday we read that Berlin is the next SV of Europe, there are many startups opportunities. It's already 3 hours I search a freelance web-developer in Baden-Württemberg region (to be able to contact him if needed) in Germany but could't find anyone!! Please share some freelance job portals in Germany if you know them.
======
jackkinsella
I'm a freelance web developer and I'm moving to Berlin this week. I graduated
Oxford and I specialize in Ruby on Rails web applications and have experience
in everything from NLP to compilers and Facebook applications.

www.jackkinsella.ie

------
bonsai
Serbia has great potential for freelance jobs. There are a number of good
engineers who work for wages less than those in the European Union. I can
place ads in local forums if you're interested.

------
nurik
heurekalab.com

